# Pigeon with leg and wing broken



## Juleseva (Dec 13, 2009)

I was visiting my Aunt when I saw someone kicking a pigeon off the sidewalk. I could not leave him there so I brought him home...I called an emergency vet and they told me to take him to animal control...when I asked what would they do with him she said they would euthanize him. I am here asking for help...We named him Dilbert...he is eating and drinking just fine, he looks to have a broken left wing which might be able to be fixed...but his left leg looks severely broken...it is totally lifeless and he hops on one foot....I've read the tutorial on how to prepare the wing and it was very helpful...I am going to try to tape that up tonight...does anyone have any suggestions on what to do with his foot...can it be repaired?....will he be able to fly with only one foot if it can't be repaired?....any information would be helpful....Thank You


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I really can't help you with the broken wing or leg but I wanted to thank you for saving this poor pigeon. I can't imagine watching someone kick a pigeon. How Awful. I'm sure others will be along to help you, He may not be releasable again but he can still have a full life with only one wing and one leg if that what it comes down to. It will be nice for you to put the location where you live, maybe there is a member that is close to you. Again, thank you for having the heart to help this pigeon. I myself have a pigeon that has only one eye and a half a wing missing and walks very funny because she was hit by a car and she is a wonderful pet. min


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Foot can be also mended. Depending where is broken usually aligning bones and making a cast of plastic straw and wet-wrap bandage padded with cotton would help. Usually two people can do this procedure as one need to hold him and other to fix bones and cast leg.
It will be good if you can post your location Country-Area-Town either we can try to find someone in your area to help or pigeon friendly Vet to do the job.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's a repost that gives illustrations:

Drawings:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Those can be tricky to find, sometimes, but essentially you're looking to make sure each bone segment is solid from end to end. A broken tarsometatarsus is easy to see, so you'd probably be more worried about a broken tibiotarsus that's up in the feathers or maybe too near the joint of the tibiotarsus to the tarsometatarsus and it's fooling you.

In any case, you can roll up a towel into a donut that the bird can settle into the middle of in such a way as to take any pressure off of the leg easily. Sometimes, you can bring them in the house and treat them like the Queen of Sheba with food and water right in front of them and they'll behave pretty well. About the only thing they'll stand up to do is poop and if you dutifully keep that cleaned up and then gently put them back down, they can learn to take it real easy and heal up just like that.

Otherwise, you sometimes have to clip the feathers of the leg closely with scissors and use masking tape to immobilize the leg as shown here:










...and it might come out looking like this:



The break on this bird was high enough on the tibiotarsus that I extended the tape up and over the back to help it immobilize it--otherwise, following the drawings above wouldn't have gone high enough to actually do the job. I clipped all the feathers short where the tape went, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Please let us know how the pigeon is doing? And if you could please provide us with a city and state so maybe a member is really close to you. I'm in Salem, New Jersey if your near me, I'll be happy to help you. Again, thank you for helping the pigeon. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Juleseva said:


> I was visiting my Aunt when I saw someone kicking a pigeon off the sidewalk. I could not leave him there so I brought him home...I called an emergency vet and they told me to take him to animal control...when I asked what would they do with him she said they would euthanize him. I am here asking for help...We named him Dilbert...he is eating and drinking just fine, he looks to have a broken left wing which might be able to be fixed...but his left leg looks severely broken...it is totally lifeless and he hops on one foot....I've read the tutorial on how to prepare the wing and it was very helpful...I am going to try to tape that up tonight...does anyone have any suggestions on what to do with his foot...can it be repaired?....will he be able to fly with only one foot if it can't be repaired?....any information would be helpful....Thank You


your kindness and help your giving to this bird is the best revenge possible for that cold hearted person that kicked him. take one day at a time and do your best... your a good cookie!


----------



## Juleseva (Dec 13, 2009)

Mindy said:


> And if you could please provide us with a city and state so maybe a member is really close to you.


I'm located in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.

Thanks very much to all who have replied, it gives me some reassurance beyond the advice of the local shelter, which is as I'm sure you're all aware rather grim for this little bird 

I'll keep you posted on his progress, thaks again to everyone,
Jules


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you, I think you are the only help for this bird. Is he eating, pooping, drinking? Again, your really great to help this little one out. min


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Jules - do you have the funds to bring him to an Avian vet ? That would really be the best course of action if possible - but it would probably cost several hundred dollars. lt isn't so much the _leg_ - a leg can be splinted even if the bone is NOT set properly and scar tissue and new bone growth will make the leg useful again. lt is the *wing* which is really not to be trifled with lMHO - that s where a vet s the best alternative if at all possible. Tell them it is a Homer belonging to you or a friend


----------



## Juleseva (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't really afford a vet right now...in this city they deem them a nuisance unfortunately....his wing actually doesn't look as bad as the leg....the leg is just dangling there...no mobility what so ever in the lateral condyle or the calcaneal ridge region....(the bottom knuckle area)....I went and bought some gauze and some tape and I am going to try to fix the leg and wing using the diagrams that have been shared with me....I will post some pictures to see if it is done properly...Thank You


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats good jules, I'm sure someone on here can help you, once you post pics they can tell you what you need to do with the leg. Your doing good. min


----------



## pinhead (Jan 7, 2010)

Juleseva,
Although they are too far from Hamilton to visit, you might want to try calling the Ottawa Wild Bird Care Center. They might be able to offer some advice or refer you to a similar bird care center in southern Ontario. The link to their site is www.wildbirdcarecentre.org.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I was assured that this vet will treat feral Pigeons. At least, it's a place to start. If you choose to make an appointment here, do ask costs before you go. If you do take the bird in, tell them you wish to authorize all procedures before they are done and be informed of the costs. 
I'm telling you this not because I know this clinic is expensive but rather because I don't know one way or the other and I would hate for you to be caught off guard. A good thing might be to just have an exam and take it from there.

Briarwood Animal Hospital
Dr. Randy Stirling
76 King East 
Stoney Creek, Canada L8G 1K2
905-664-4888


----------



## Juleseva (Dec 13, 2009)

Update on Dilbert....although we were somewhat successful with the leg and Dilbert is walking sideways on it...we haven't been to successful with the wing...although he does spread them....he was in the box since the last post...but in the last 2 days he has decided he does not want to be in there anymore....he is running around the house and the funny part is he is picking the grout between the tiles...I am just wondering if pigeons need sand or dirt for their digestive system.....does anyone know?....he is very cute and curious about his new surroundings.....he is spreading his wings and trying to fly but can't....the wing is broken at the folding part.....and I am wondering is it still to late to repair this?....any info would be great....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Try taking a picture of how far he can spread them along with one illustrating how they hang?

Pidgey


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wonderful help and information you all are giving this wonderful soul who is helping this beautiful pigeon...C.hert


----------

